# Timeshares near Monterey, CA?



## John Cummings (Mar 22, 2011)

Our son's family is moving to Monterey in 10 days so I am interested on timeshares in that area. It doesn't matter whether they are II or RCI as we will be exchanging with SFX or renting. I am not necessarily looking for anything immediately.

I know there is a Worldmark at Marina and SFX has a couple at Pacific Grove in their directory. I think there also may be 1 or 2 at Carmel. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MON2REY (Mar 22, 2011)

The Highlands Inn (Hyatt) just south of Carmel would probably be your best bet.


----------



## GregT (Mar 23, 2011)

Worldmark also has a property there, in Marina, which is about 10-15 minutes north of Monterey -- I've not stayed there, but it's well regarded by Worldmark owners.

Best,

Greg


Edited: Sorry -- just saw that you already know about the Worldmark....read the first post too quickly!


----------



## nazclk (Mar 23, 2011)

*Pacific Grove*

Also two in Pacific Grove.  Pine Acres Lodge and Pacific Grove Plaza both very small places.


----------



## Blues (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep, I think you folks have pretty much nailed it for timeshares around here.

Highlands Inn will be the nicest and most upscale, and is in a pretty area.  The Worldmark in Marina looks nice (I've been to the restaurant), and is right on Marina beach, which is a pretty location.  But it's a 20 minute drive to Monterey or Carmel.  The PG properties are small, but I have a particular affinity to PG, having lived there for 13 years (I'm now in north Monterey County).  Those properties would be especially nice in butterfly season (October).

The other consideration is fog.  Our summers can get pretty foggy.  If you're worried about that, I'd rate the fogginess order as:
WorldMark (Marina is famous for its fog)
the two PG locations
Highlands Inn

Highlands Inn won't be quite as foggy as the rest, but being right on the coast, it too will suffer fog in the summer.  My solution, which I tell to all potential visitors, is to visit in the spring or fall.  Much better weather!  On the northern or central California coast (Monterey and SF), our summertime entertainment is watching tourists in Bermuda shorts turning blue!  :rofl: 

HTH,
Bob


----------



## Blues (Mar 23, 2011)

Oops, I just noticed that the OP was John.  John, since your son will be at CSUMB, the Marina location will be particularly convenient for you!

And if you and your family would like a tour of our facilities at MBARI, just drop me an email (I rarely check my PMs).  I believe some of our scientists are adjuncts at CSUMB.

-Bob


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.marinadunes.com/resort.html


Non worldmark units at the same location


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 23, 2011)

"Better Locations"


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 23, 2011)

Blues said:


> Oops, I just noticed that the OP was John.  John, since your son will be at CSUMB, the Marina location will be particularly convenient for you!
> 
> And if you and your family would like a tour of our facilities at MBARI, just drop me an email (I rarely check my PMs).  I believe some of our scientists are adjuncts at CSUMB.
> 
> -Bob



Bob,

Thanks for the offer. I am definitely interested in a tour. It sounds fascinating. We have been to the aquarium. I am very familiar with the area and the fog problems. We lived in the Bay area for several years and spent a lot of time in the Monterey/Carmel area. We used to buy huge heads of cauliflower at the stands in Castroville. Our son was born in San Jose.

Our purpose in visiting Monterey is to see our son and 3 grandkids.


----------



## Margariet (Mar 28, 2011)

Last year we have been with RCI to the Hyatt in Monterey. Very modern spacious rooms and close to Monterey. Highly recommendable.


----------

